# Reemplazo de lente en lector de CDs



## elmonaolmos (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola, tengo un diskman el cual reproduce con mucho ruido, ha pesar de ser mp3 no me reconoce estos discos, y los discos de audio suele perder el nº de track en el cuál está además de detenerse el reloj. ¿Esto será problema del lente?¿Tendré que reemplazarlo? y de ser así ¿Puedo utilizar cualquiera o solo el original?


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 16, 2007)

primero y antes que intentar cambiar lente, considero prudente limpiar ese lente bien e intentar usar un cd original y hacer la prueba nuevamente haber si con el lente limpio mejora.

sino entonces al destapar el diskman hay un potenciometro pequeñito cerca al lente el cual podrias con cuidado incrementar la potencia del laser, moverlo tan solo un poco y ensayar.

y si no pues ..........................seguir consultando el foro , pues para mi no es el lente ni el laser,  pero.............respeto las opiniones que sigan en el foro y q nos puedan guiar mas hacerca de este caso.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 16, 2007)

Si no reconoce el disco suele ser el laser.
Primero limpiar la lente es esencial, con un palito de algodon de las orejas LIGERAMENTE HUMEDECIDO" y con cuidado pero sin miedo lo limpias y pruebas.
Sino pruebas lo 3 del potenciometro OJO SOLO UNOS POCOS MIILIMETROS fijate donde estaba antes de hacerlo.
Sino laser nuevo, fijate si tiene una pegatina de papel si es un kss210 o similas son "relativamente baratos" se cambia y el aparato como nuevo (recuerda retirar la soldadura de proteccion contra electricidad electrostatica.


----------



## elmonaolmos (Ene 17, 2007)

Mi mayor interes es quitarle el ruido que emite al reproducir CD de audio, que es un ruido similar al de escuchar un casette viejo o un LP sucio. ¿Ajustando ese potenciómetro se puede eliminar el ruido? Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## makine (Ene 17, 2007)

elmonaolmos dijo:
			
		

> Mi mayor interes es quitarle el ruido que emite al reproducir CD de audio, que es un ruido similar al de escuchar un casette viejo o un LP sucio. ¿Ajustando ese potenciómetro se puede eliminar el ruido? Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.



lo del ruido puede ser que el jack de output del discman este jodido... si subes y bajas el volumen , rasca?    la lastima de estas cosas es que es mas caro llevarlo a reparar que comprase uno nuevo


----------



## elmonaolmos (Ene 17, 2007)

Al subir y bajar el volumen es poco lo que rasca. Con respecto al costo de reparación es cierto es caro, es mas ni siquiera quieren perder tiempo, en muchos lugares no lo agarran. Por eso antes de tirarlo y comprar uno nuevo quice hacer el intento por mi cuenta.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 17, 2007)

Al subir y bajar el volumen es poco lo que rasca.

Eso es otra averia, si es cuando mueves el potenciometro lo unico que debes hacer en ponerle aceite tipo 3en1 del tipo afloja todo y moverlo para que se haga la limpieza.
Para ello deberas buscar un agujero para meterle la canula. Un buen lugar es en las patillas del potenciometro.


----------

